

Apple to bullet its acquisition Quattro ads, support iAds only. - jm3
http://adage.com/digital/article?article_id=145475

======
jm3
The comment in the article that “Apple is walking away from performance [CPC]
advertisers” in favor of more palatable brand advertising is interesting but
not particularly surprising. Apple has always believed in the power of
staggeringly strong branding.

